# Our new doggie "Bonnie" arrived today! :)



## Paco Dennis (Feb 15, 2022)

She is finally here.  She is the sweetest creature...and her eyes are beautiful. She has settled down already, and loves to go outside and to be hugged and petted. The cats are a little put off by her...we shall see. I was wondering how the whole cat vs. dog thing got started. Both meat eaters...maybe it goes back a ways.   More pics to come in the days ahead.


----------



## PamfromTx (Feb 15, 2022)

A lab?   Can't really tell.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 15, 2022)

Congratulations....what’s her name? Hope for more pictures.


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

MickaC said:


> Congratulations....what’s her name? Hope for more pictures.


LOL>..read the title


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 15, 2022)

What make is she, the picture is very blurred...


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Hurray!  I am glad she is finally at her new home and family,
And that you told *us!!!!  

Welcome to our extended SF family, Bonnie!*

My guess about your question of how the original dog-cat thing got started,
.....
is that it started way back, with Disney and cartoons!

But actually, perhaps most "new friends and family" take some getting used to.  I think the cats and Bonnie, will gradually get to know each other, and become comfortable, and will adjust themselves. Many cats or dogs, need some adjustment time, to another animal companion, in the same spaces, whether they are both dog or cat, or not.


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 15, 2022)

Her name is Bonnie. She is a Lab and Boxer mix (we think). That pic IS very blurry I have a cheap camera so I have to experiment to get clear ones. No worries, they are coming.   There are clear pictures of her here...

https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/we-have-found-a-doggie-to-adopt.67884/post-1978298


----------



## Kaila (Feb 15, 2022)

Just had a thought. Perhaps it is a "territory" thing, as well as sharing you. Both of those things can be worked out or  will work themselves out.


----------



## MickaC (Feb 15, 2022)

hollydolly said:


> LOL>..read the title


OOPS........senior moment.


----------



## Murrmurr (Feb 15, 2022)

Kaila said:


> Just had a thought. Perhaps it is a "territory" thing, as well as sharing you. Both of those things can be worked out or  will work themselves out.


I think it goes way, way back to when canines and felines competed for food. In prehistory, felines were generally larger than canines, if you can go by the fossils. So, also, maybe kitties have a little chip on their shrunken shoulders over that.


----------



## Trila (Feb 15, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> Her name is Bonnie. She is a Lab and Boxer mix (we think). That pic IS very blurry I have a cheap camera so I have to experiment to get clear ones. No worries, they are coming.   There are clear pictures of her here...
> 
> https://www.seniorforums.com/threads/we-have-found-a-doggie-to-adopt.67884/post-1978298


Welcome Bonnie!  I hope you are patient with the humans that you have adopted.  I'm sure that you will have them trained in no time!


----------



## Devi (Feb 15, 2022)

What fun! @Paco Dennis, do keep us updated!


----------



## Snow74 (Feb 15, 2022)

Congratulations on your new family member…give it a few days and you will be answering to her every needs and loving every minute of it…


----------



## Paco Dennis (Feb 16, 2022)

better pic this morning...she played with me today, and the cats are thawing...slowly.


----------



## Medusa (Feb 16, 2022)

Paco Dennis said:


> better pic this morning...she played with me today, and the cats are thawing...slowly.
> 
> View attachment 208953


Beautiful girl.  ♥


----------



## MickaC (Feb 16, 2022)

Love her, Paco.


----------



## RadishRose (Feb 16, 2022)

She's so pretty!


----------

